
Linux uptime: ~10 years - creeble
http://imgur.com/CuOBEJo
======
creeble
Most impressive, really, is that it's 100% perfect power uptime for almost 10
years. Great DC.

------
digi_owl
Oddly this looks like a screengrab from a mobile device.

------
Zekio
Pretty impressive

~~~
digi_owl
Nah, this is what *nix got its reputation for. Once you have a defined task
for it, and have a solid UPS solution to back it up, you can pretty much set
and forget.

Contrast this to the modern trend of spinning up and down container instances
or virtual machines at the drop of a packet, where 400+ restarts a day is
considered normal.

